
Coronavirus causes Waffle House to close 365 locations - bookofjoe
https://www.foxbusiness.com/lifestyle/coronavirus-causes-waffle-house-to-close-365-locations
======
mdorazio
For those not aware, Waffle House is so well-known for keeping its stores open
in all kinds of disaster situations that there's even an index based on their
closures used by FEMA [1]. Closing this many locations for any reason is
unprecedented and speaks to the severity of the current situation.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Waffle_House_Index](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Waffle_House_Index)

